# Are all single hole toilet rooms required to be accessible



## Meadowbend99 (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm doing a gym and they don't have the width to put in a gang style restroom so we're doing individual restrooms.  They are required to put in 2 restrooms and I have both of those as private restrooms and they are both accessible.  The owner wants a 3rd restroom for convenience but there isn't enough room to make it accessible.  I typically make all my single hole restrooms accessible, but in this case can it be non-compliant?  Could they put a 24" door to the restroom like in a gang style bathroom?  Are there still clearance requirements to follow?

Also,  they're a small gym but have the space divided into two sections.  One section is for pole dancing and the other side is aerial acrobatics and neither side has access to the other side.  They are only required to have one drinking fountain.  Could they split it in two?  Put the high fountain on the pole side and low fountain on the other side?  I don't see anywhere that says they have to be together.   That way each side has access to a drinking fountain.  There is no spectator seating on the pole side.  

Thanks!


----------



## e hilton (Nov 20, 2020)

I think the key statement is that neither side has access to the other side.  Sounds like they need to be treated like 2 separate businesses.


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 20, 2020)

Either a common core bathroom group, or the required accessible bathroom(s) on each side and if required a  HC bubbler on each  side


----------



## mark handler (Nov 20, 2020)

Architectural Barriers Texas Accessibility Standards (TAS)

213.2 Toilet Rooms and Bathing Rooms. 
EXCEPTIONS:
3. Where multiple single user portable toilet or bathing units are clustered at a single location, no more than 5 percent of the toilet units and bathing units at each cluster shall be required to comply with 603. Portable toilet units and bathing units complying with 603 shall be identified by the International Symbol of Accessibility complying with 703.7.2.1




__





						TAS CHAPTER 2: SCOPING REQUIREMENTS
					






					www.tdlr.texas.gov


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 20, 2020)

Hmmm?


----------



## e hilton (Nov 20, 2020)

Hmmm indeed.


----------



## steveray (Nov 30, 2020)

Don't think I fully understand, but MH has it with the "clustered" is the only way out.....


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Dec 1, 2020)

if the space is seperated in two, with out access to either side then the plaumbing counts for both sides will need to calculated independently. You may very well need two toilets and a HiLo drinking fountain on both sides.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 1, 2020)

DFs are not required by code, only "if provided" must they then comply.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Dec 1, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> DFs are not required by code, only "if provided" must they then comply.



No, im pretty sure drinking fountains are required by code.


----------



## JPohling (Dec 1, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> DFs are not required by code, only "if provided" must they then comply.


absolutely required by the CPC


----------



## Yikes (Dec 1, 2020)

mark handler said:


> Architectural Barriers Texas Accessibility Standards (TAS)
> 
> 213.2 Toilet Rooms and Bathing Rooms.
> EXCEPTIONS:
> ...


Mark, the code section you referenced is referring to portable toilets, but the OP did not mention portable.
If they are permanent restrooms, then the applicable portion of 213.2 would be exception #4:
*4.* Where multiple single user toilet rooms are clustered at a single location, no more than 50 percent of the single user toilet rooms for each use at each cluster shall be required to comply with 603.​
Note that 2 out of 3 accessible single accommodation restrooms = 66%, therefore OK.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 2, 2020)

Yikes said:


> Mark, the code section you referenced is referring to portable toilets, but the OP did not mention portable.
> If they are permanent restrooms, then the applicable portion of 213.2 would be exception #4:
> *4.* Where multiple single user toilet rooms are clustered at a single location, no more than 50 percent of the single user toilet rooms for each use at each cluster shall be required to comply with 603.​
> Note that 2 out of 3 accessible single accommodation restrooms = 66%, therefore OK.


I highlighted the wrong section.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 2, 2020)

JPohling said:


> absolutely required by the CPC


provide cite please?


----------



## JPohling (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Jamie Holmes (Dec 8, 2020)

California does have an out for small occupancies. CPC 415.2 (Last sentence) Drinking fountains shall not be required for an occupant load of 30 or less.


----------

